# KA24DE



## Untouchables24LSX (Sep 9, 2005)

PLEASE HELP ME, BY TELLING ME WHAT NEXT SHOULD I DO TO MY CAR. I HAVE PUT A FULL EXHUAST AND A COLD AIR INTAKE ON MY 1997 NISSAN 240SX (KA24DE). I DONT WANT TO HEAR THAT I SHOULD SWAP THE ENGINE OUT FOR THE SR20DET. I KNOW THAT I SHOULD BUT RIGHT NOW I DONT HAVE THE MONEY FOR THE ENGINE AND THE OTHER SHIT THAT I WOULD HAVE TO GET FOR THE SWAP. THE SR20 SWAP IS IN THE FURTURE BUT FOR NOW WHAT CAN I DO TO MAKE MY 240 FASTER.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

header, cams, nitrous, etc.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Untouchables24LSX said:


> PLEASE HELP ME, BY TELLING ME WHAT NEXT SHOULD I DO TO MY CAR. I HAVE PUT A FULL EXHUAST AND A COLD AIR INTAKE ON MY 1997 NISSAN 240SX (KA24DE). I DONT WANT TO HEAR THAT I SHOULD SWAP THE ENGINE OUT FOR THE SR20DET. I KNOW THAT I SHOULD BUT RIGHT NOW I DONT HAVE THE MONEY FOR THE ENGINE AND THE OTHER SHIT THAT I WOULD HAVE TO GET FOR THE SWAP. THE SR20 SWAP IS IN THE FURTURE BUT FOR NOW WHAT CAN I DO TO MAKE MY 240 FASTER.


Not to condemn the SR (Since i have one) but why not just turbo the KA? Head studs + headgasket can hold 10psi. which will make right at 220HP. Not to mention the KA has grunt where as the SR, I don't know how to describe it, (we describe it as a tickle in the balls here.  ) BUt you get the point. hopefully. And plus you can turbo it relatively cheap too.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Get an ASP pulley. Its cheap, better fuel economy, and more power throughout the powerband. There is no downside!

I couldnt be happier with mine.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Not to condemn the SR (Since i have one) but why not just turbo the KA? Head studs + headgasket can hold 10psi. which will make right at 220HP. Not to mention the KA has grunt where as the SR, I don't know how to describe it, (we describe it as a tickle in the balls here.  ) BUt you get the point. hopefully. And plus you can turbo it relatively cheap too.


With the KA you get Torque! With the SR... Not so much so, which would explain the "tickle in the balls" :crazy: .
For the price of the swap you could definitely push some good numbers out of your existing engine.
But since you're looking for your next step or modification...
I'd suggest a B&M short Throw shifter for interior mods, and under-hood mods, i'd suggest Lightweight pulley's Electric fan, or even a set of cams if you know how to install them and have that kind of money! :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Suspension better wheels and tires + motor mounts and a LSD will all make your car way more fun to drive


----------



## ka24de240 (Mar 21, 2006)

:banana: 1st of all i think the ka24de engine's better!!!!
especially being that the ka24 has 400cc's more which is wayyyy better if u got turbo'd. 
the block on the ka24 is way stronger and capable of more power.

-if your on a budget the ka24's the way to go, all u need is regular upgrades
intake, headers, exhaust, ecu, etc. (especially with the $2000-$3000 u spend on a sr20 u could get a nicEEE turbo. and ull easily have a 300+ ka24.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ka24de240 said:


> :banana: 1st of all i think the ka24de engine's better!!!!
> especially being that the ka24 has 400cc's more which is wayyyy better if u got turbo'd.
> the block on the ka24 is way stronger and capable of more power.
> 
> ...


WOW and how do you do that?

if some one is on budget and wants turbo......get the CA18DET(very nice engine and capable of good numbers in my opinion) period.
:newbie:


----------

